# help id



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i might be aquiring this fish. it was sold to the person i will be getting it from as a gibbus.. imo it looks to small to get a proper id on. so any input will be helpful


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Clear tail with black at the beginning and at the end...orangeish gill, look like a Gibbus. But really need clear and better photo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks a lot like my gibbus.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

No way in hell thats a gibbus!!! definatly an altuvei or elong or maybe a purple sanchezi or something


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*S. Gibbus*

aquascape knows what there selling


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mR. Blueberry Posted Yesterday, 07:32 PM
> No way in hell thats a gibbus!!! definatly an altuvei or elong or maybe a purple sanchezi or something


If you can't ID what it is, then how can you ID what its not? None of the fish you listed comes even remotely close to the ID.

S. gibbus. ID complete.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

oh sorry, nice looking fish though, the owner must be a pro


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> i might be aquiring this fish. it was sold to the person i will be getting it from as a gibbus.. imo it looks to small to get a proper id on. so any input will be helpful
> View attachment 148526


Elong or altuvie? Not even close. I have a gibbus and it looks just like this. This is even backed up by Frank. Just curious as to why you were so sure that it's either an elong or altuvie because to me it doesn't have any features of both serra species.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

haha i'm he one sending jmax the gibbus, he didn't beleive me so it was a joke


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> haha i'm he one sending jmax the gibbus, he didn't beleive me so it was a joke


So basically you were being an asshat...with extra emphasis on ass. Way to get Frank to waste his time chiming in to correct a post that never should have been made...and people wonder why he chooses to spend his time elsewhere.


----------

